# Profinet GSDML Datei Export



## mario1 (11 August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mit einer IM151-8 ein I-Device erzeugt und die GSDML-Datei in CoDeSys V3.5SP9 in ein Raspberry Projekt eingefügt. Das ganze hat sehr gut funktioniert und ich kann Daten über Profinet zwischen zwei CPU's austauschen.

Meine Frage ist:

Ist es möglich mit CoDeSys V3.5SP9 eine Gerätesystemdatei zu erzeugen (z.B. 2xIB 2xQB) und in der Hardwareconfig der IM 151-8 einzufügen?
Die Datei die mit dem Befehl PLCopenXML exportieren erzeugt wird kann in der Hardwarekonfig der IM 151-8 nicht als GSD importiert werden.

mfG
Mario


----------



## HausSPSler (12 August 2016)

Hi,
nein das geht so rum nicht / PLCopenXML ist ja keine GSDML ... ich kenn das IM 151-8 nicht aber normalerweise braucht man das ja nicht,

Du scannst vom Master aus, also in diesem Fall PN-Controller den Slave (IM 151-8) dann müsste doch da automatisch auch die IO Konfiguration mit gescannt werden?!
Übrigens ab 3.5SP10 kann der Raspberry Pi auch Profinet Slave sein.

Grüße


----------



## mario1 (12 August 2016)

Hallo Edwin,

IM151-8 ist eine Siemens  ET200S PN CPU mit der man über I-Device (Siemens) eine Profinet Schnittstelle erstellen kann (Profinet Slave) und mit der Konfiguration in meinem Fall (2x Byte Output 2x Byte Input) eine GSD erzeugt.

Raspberry (PN-Controller)  <-> IM151-8 (PN-Slave) funktioniert! 

Wenn ich aber Raspberry (PN-Slave) <-> IM151-8 (PN-Controller) testen möchte benötige ich beim Siemens eine Profinet GSD-Datei zum Einbinden des Raspberry (CoDeSys Controller) in die Hardware. Für einen z.B. Wago Controller gibt es beim Hersteller die GSD. Kann für den Raspberry (PN-Slave) eine erzeugt werden oder gibt es eine allgemein gültige für CoDeSys Controller?

mfG
Mario


----------



## HausSPSler (12 August 2016)

Hallo Mario,
Raspberry als PN-Slave gibt es aktuell noch nicht erst am 3.5SP10 - dann wird auch dafür ein GSDML verfügbar sein.
(Ende Jahr)
Grüße


----------



## mario1 (15 August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

wie könnte denn eine derzeitige Lösung für eine Kommunikation zwischen zwei z.B. Raspberry über Profinet, Modbus/ TCP oder TCP/IP aussehen? Bei der Suche für diesen Themenbereich stoße ich immer nur auf herstellerspezifische Lösungen (Bibliotheken auf die Hardware zugeschnitten) z.B. Wago. Gibt es eine Bibliothek die allgemein gültig ist für CoDeSys?

mfG
Mario


----------



## cocobra (24 Januar 2017)

HausSPSler schrieb:


> Hallo Mario,
> Raspberry als PN-Slave gibt es aktuell noch nicht erst am 3.5SP10 - dann wird auch dafür ein GSDML verfügbar sein.
> (Ende Jahr)
> Grüße



Hallo ich wollte mal nachfragen ob die angesprochene gsdml Datei schon verfügbar ist, denn ich brauche sie um den Raspi in meine S7 Hardwarekonfig einzuspielen?


----------



## HausSPSler (24 Januar 2017)

jep gibt's.
Du kannst die GSDML exportieren über das Geräterepository siehe Screenshot.
In diesem erzeugten zip file ist das GSDML File des Slaves enthalten welches du dann an deinem Master verwenden kannst.
Grüße


----------



## urtyp (21 Februar 2017)

Grüs euch,  ich bin anfänger bei CPU Kommunikation..  Interessiert mich aber brennend .. mein vorhaben : ich habe eine 1215c und einen Raspberry pI mit codesyscontrol, ich möchte den Raspi als WebVisu benutzten. Ich verstehe nicht welche Kommunikations methode im tia portal projektiert werden muss damit sich die beiden verbinden.???


----------



## urtyp (21 Februar 2017)

oder ist der grund schlicht das die Siemens CPU in der Simulation läuft ?


----------



## HausSPSler (21 Februar 2017)

hm.. kenn nur die Pi seite:
hast du:
in /etc/CODESYSControl.cfg eignettragen das der PN Master die IP Adresse setzen darf?

[SysSocket]
Adapter.0.Name="eth1"
Adapter.0.EnableSetIpAndMask=1

+ in der Console: (ssh einlogg auf PI)


ifconfig eth1  promisc

Dann sollte der Fehler weg gehen.. den man sieht das die IP nicht gestzt werden kann (klar eth0,eth1 muss halt passen zu deiner konfig)
Grüße


----------



## urtyp (22 Februar 2017)

Hat leider nix gebracht,      ich werde im nächsten schritt mal eine richtige siemens cpu versuchen.   TIA Portal zeigt in der Simulation an das der Raspi online und verfügbar ist , -> stimmt aber nicht


----------



## adv (17 März 2017)

Bekomme den Profinet Slave am Raspi auch nicht zum laufen...


----------



## adv (21 März 2017)

[SOLVED]
In der V3.5.10.0 ist die Profinet Lizens nicht enthalten. Es wurde mit von CoDeSys Support Team eine entsprechend abgeändertes Projekt zugeschickt.
Außerdem habe ich folgende Punkte durchgeführt:
siehe hier: http://forum.codesys.com/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=6247&p=16870#p16870


----------



## adisz (24 April 2020)

adv schrieb:


> [SOLVED]
> In der V3.5.10.0 ist die Profinet Lizens nicht enthalten. Es wurde mit von CoDeSys Support Team eine entsprechend abgeändertes Projekt zugeschickt.
> Außerdem habe ich folgende Punkte durchgeführt:
> siehe hier: http://forum.codesys.com/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=6247&p=16870#p16870


Hey,
Könnten Sie schreiben, was Sie in "rpi" ändern mussten, damit es funktioniert? Ich glaube, im Codesys-Forum fehlen einige Beiträge: "If you use a Pi3B+ you Need the following steps:" Da ist nichts drauf. Bitte helfen Sie mir. Das TIA-Portal erkennt rpi, aber es ist "unrechable".


----------



## HausSPSler (12 Mai 2020)

.. wenn man die aktuelle Version nimmt und dann das tut:
/etc/CODESYSControl_User.cfg

*[SysSocket]Adapter.0.Name="eth1"
Adapter.0.EnableSetIpAndMask=1*
beim Pi3 muss man noch:
Using VLAN-Tags  enablen: *sudo apt install vlan        # install VLAN-Packetsudo modprobe 8021q     # load 8021q Kernelmodul *

 for having this in every Startup automatically:

*sudo su -c 'echo "8021q" >> /etc/modules'
*
dann muss es gehen
Grüße


----------



## adisz (12 Mai 2020)

Vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort. Ich habe es vor einiger Zeit geschafft. Das Problem war eine veraltete Laufzeitversion.


----------

